# Oil $20 by 2016?



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

While surfing the net, I came across this link via another prepper site: Seadrill Ltd, Transocean LTD, Chevron Corporation, Linn Energy LLC: Who Is Behind The Oil War? | ETF DAILY NEWS

That said... for those that like to purchase .999 silver... 2016 maybe the year to purchase it.
Its a trend that we might all well know.
When oil drops, so does silver.

I have purchased a few silver rounds - Not that I'm rich, nor that I plan on surviving with it.
However, If... silver should drop, and oil drops, and gold drops, and the market is strong...
eventually - the PM's and oil will rise... that said.. I would most likely cash in on the few slivers that I bought
and perhaps... buy more tangibles like... oh.. seeds... chickens... or... if silver should be awesome-ly high?
How about a panhead? Ah, yes, to have one of those for my daily ride!
Homemade cookies and panheads! Does life get any better than that?

(Can We Say --- Prep?)
:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Not real interested in digging into the article but it sure was nice to fill up my gas hog SUV yesterday for $35. Was seeing gas prices in western OH for $1.72 gal. Bottled water is about the same price.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The price of gas was dropping fast here, then the gas tax went up and it stabilized. Now all of the local stations are within a few cents of each other.

I didn't expect it, but I expected it at the same time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> Not real interested in digging into the article but it sure was nice to fill up my gas hog SUV yesterday for $35. Was seeing gas prices in western OH for $1.72 gal. Bottled water is about the same price.


I bottle my own "Ice Mountain Spring" water by Nestles, at least it's the same water as drawn from my well.


----------



## emergenHAM (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm always a little jealous when I see people in the US paying less than $2/gallon for gas. In Australia we paying in the city approx $5/gallon and in rural/remote it's often $10/gallon. It's not unusually to pay over $90 to fill up the tank of the SUV. 

Actually I'm not that jealous as it's more that I'm angry that most of the fuel costs is taxes!!!


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Saw on the boob tube this morning that the idiots in DC/elsewhere are wanting to raise gas tax by 12 cents. Figures...

Personally, I don't see any reason for gas to be above 1.75, 2 bucks max. I am real comfortable at 1.80 right now.

Oh, and since we use Kroger fuel points, we filled up my '94 f-150 the other day for 1.12 a gallon!! 30 gallons for about 35 dollars. woo hoo


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All the experts say don't expect oil/gas to stay low. Except the ones that want to sale you gold/silver.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> All the experts say don't expect oil/gas to stay low. Except the ones that want to sale you gold/silver.


These experts sure as hell were not predicting this, ha!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

JMO but I think as long as there is a chance of the keystone pipeline the Saudis will keep oil prices low. Low oil prices seem intended to make it not financially viable.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yet grocery prices still remain high as well as anything that is "shipped" still remains high. Industries as well as private business sectors will quickly raise prices when gas prices go up, but will keep the prices up after they go down. Hmmmm..... Sounds like what happened to the real estate market in the last decade. Didn't something bust there out of that incident?

Whats next? Grocery Stores like Kroger and Meijer government bailouts? Watch..... It will happen, give it time.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

With low oil and fuel prices happening I can to do some extensive air traveling this year. 

I've got a few countries in the works. This trend should in the next 90 day or allow for lower airline tickets, due to the fact that most gas and fuel prices still being charged for prices when the oil was 90 days ago. 

At any rate I'll take it as it comes. 

Desert Marine!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James, I live 7 miles from the OH border. I can't say it is convenient to drive over to fill up, but saving .60 on a gallon can = lunch. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I forget which show I was watching , but it stated that the US is now the #1 producer of crude oil in the world. If that the case, what are we waiting for in building the pipeline? All the reports/studies say that the environmental impact will be small in comparison to the "greater good". You truck it, you train it, risk of a spill greatly increases. Pipeline, failure of the pipe somewhere or sabatoge.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The pipeline legislation is expected to be one of the first topics taken up by the new congress. Committee hearings are already scheduled for this week.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> JMO but I think as long as there is a chance of the keystone pipeline the Saudis will keep oil prices low. Low oil prices seem intended to make it not financially viable.


a very astute observation.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning all.
I decided to check on crude prices. I posted this originally on Jan 5th. Oil was approx $50 - today - its $37+/-
Phew... One year ago - oil was nearing $100... That's quite a tumble. --- Thought I'd mention it while I finish up my coffee...
If you would like to watch commodities or any other chart live or historic, you can find it here: 
http://www.nasdaq.com/markets/crude-oil.aspx
Hold on to your hard hat - we are going for a bumpy ride! haha.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We use fuel point from Martins/Giants... We seldom pay for gas and usually have 10-20 gallons in cans


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries. Prices will soar when Iran gets a Nuke.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm afraid it will bounce back up for some reason. Someone will get mad that they are not making the $$ they used to.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

emergenHAM said:


> I'm always a little jealous when I see people in the US paying less than $2/gallon for gas. In Australia we paying in the city approx $5/gallon and in rural/remote it's often $10/gallon. It's not unusually to pay over $90 to fill up the tank of the SUV.
> 
> Actually I'm not that jealous as it's more that I'm angry that most of the fuel costs is taxes!!!


yep in Asia it was about $3 a liter so that comes out to about $9 a gallon


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Great, we should buy it up and store what we can. I think we should stop producing our own oil... period.

Sooner or later, the mid east will run out. At that point, they become the insignificant broke 3rd world peoples they have been for most of their existence.

Once they run out of oil, we start pumping _our_ oil, sell it to China, and the money all flows back home where it belongs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just what I always thought. Buy, if nothing else, stick it back in the ground. They're shaking in their boots over fracking now!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I think we should stop producing our own oil... period.
> 
> Sooner or later, the mid east will run out. At that point, they become the insignificant broke 3rd world peoples they have been for most of their existence.
> 
> Once they run out of oil, we start pumping _our_ oil, sell it to China, and the money all flows back home where it belongs.


that would leave an awful lot of unemployed people in the USA


----------



## emergenHAM (Dec 20, 2014)

ISIS already are taking over oil fields as they can then sell the oil to fund their agenda.


----------

